# rear amp wiring



## newwithnissan (Nov 16, 2004)

I just purchased a 1995 240sx se and it came with a Sony CDX-L250 HU. All wiring that I have found, Shows the wiring for the radio, but nothing for the rear speaker amps and speakers. The radio works great through the front speakers but I get nothing from the rear system. I think I could bypass the amps and just wire the speakers staight to the radio, but the wire colors for the rear system in no way match the wires out of the radio. I have been trying to find anything to show the wiring scheme from the radio to the rear system. If anyone knows where to find anything to help I would be greatful.

Thanks


----------

